# Ordering from Tesla Catalog



## rabic (Jan 18, 2020)

Can someone assist me with ordering from the online Tesla Catalog? No where on the site does it let you actually order anything.

I'm only looking for new T emblems for the front and back of the car. I have the parts numbers.

Someone mentioned I should try the service center, but I live 180 miles to the closest one.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

You do have to order through a service center.

You could try calling your local service center and see if you can order through them over the phone.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

rabic said:


> Can someone assist me with ordering from the online Tesla Catalog? No where on the site does it let you actually order anything.
> 
> I'm only looking for new T emblems for the front and back of the car. I have the parts numbers.
> 
> Someone mentioned I should try the service center, but I live 180 miles to the closest one.


The service center can order items for you and mail them to you. I've done this before. They just ask for credit card payment for the item + shipping before they send it.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Boy it sure would be nice if Tesla had service centers that answered phone calls and/or a parts department (that did the same). Tesla if you see this do it!


----------

